# Flowers flowers and more flowers. Sigh



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I gave my wife flowers for our aniversary last month and mothers day last weekend. I am not into flower guy so it was much work to do those 2 events so I thought I will have to take a flowers break a bit. 

But, now she wil be graduating on Friday, during graduations people (family and friends) usually give flowers on this day. I really do not want to give more flowers (is like after every 2 or one moth--flowers) but at the same time I feel like she will be hurt if I will not give flowers since every body who will be graduating will have flowwers and she will not have.

I would like to have womens opinion about this. If you were you graduating and your man not giving you flowers, will you be mad? On the graduation date, me and our child are only people who will attend the graduation therefore I am only one who can give flowers. If not what would be other meaningful gift for such an event?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Just talk to her directly, and tell her your reasons for not buying her flowers on this day, then tell her you would rather do something else to make it more special! 

How much money are you planning to spend? 

Buy her a nice set of earrings if she likes these things.


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you greenpear, 

my thinking is, since this day is not private day ( like birthday, mothers day, valentines etc) it is like a tradition that people give flowers which means it also reflect of image that she is not valued that all graduates male and felamles got flowers when they receive certificates for their special event except her. 

I can talk to her and I think she will agree with me since she is very apreciating person and never forces presents but I wonder what she might feel during that day.

I am trying to avoid being a flower man at the same time do not want her to feel bad on this day.

What I am thinking is, she might say its ok, but on the event looking at everybody receiving flowers except her might made her feel bad???


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Snooring said:


> Thank you greenpear,
> 
> my thinking is, since this dauy is not like, private day (birthday, mothers day, valentines etc) it is like a tradition that people give flowers which means it also reflect of image that she is not valued that all graduates male and felamles got flowers for their special event except her.
> 
> I can talk to her and I think she will agree with me since she is very apreciating person and never forces presents but I wonder what she might feel during that day


You mean that she might feel bad that others are getting flowers but she isn't? 

Actually if she gets flowers just like everybody else, it doesn't mean much, it is not special. 

Honest discussion always helps. Tell her you don't want to be the same as everybody else, it is cliche, you want to be different, you want her to be different. My husband usually does things on the opposite of every body. I find that to be very unique of him, and I love it a lot. You spend time thinking hard what to do to make this day unique has shown your strong love for her, she will appropriate that. Buy her something else, let her wear it that day, take pictures of her, I find it more unique. 

But this is me, I usually have different opinion from others. 

Her opinion is more important!


----------



## johnboy63 (May 2, 2011)

I know your avoiding more flowers but give her a bouquet of roses with one artificial silk rose and tell her it symbolizes your undying love for her. Also have another gift ready. Something personal and intimate.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps have a card handmade for the special occasion--one that can be framed later. Since I enjoy painting with water colors, I have made special cards for people. It has worked out well for weddings and Mother's day when I didn't know what else to give.


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Perhaps have a card handmade for the special occasion--one that can be framed later. Since I enjoy painting with water colors, I have made special cards for people. It has worked out well for weddings and Mother's day when I didn't know what else to give.


Thanks 827Aug

Graduation is a public and personal event. If it was a birthday/valentines ect where only me and her are involved (just private)would have not be a big deal. I have skipped flowers and do something else in many of her occasions

My key problem is...since graduation is also public event as well
for her not receiving a flower from me since traditionally people get flowers on Graduation date and (probably all people will have) will it be a big deal for a woman?


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

Snooring said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I gave my wife flowers for our aniversary last month and mothers day last weekend. I am not into flower guy so it was much work to do those 2 events so I thought I will have to take a flowers break a bit.
> 
> ...


No I think you should give a meaningful gift at graduation. I've never enjoyed getting flowers bc to me it's maybe the most thoughtless gift a man can buy. Get her something she will enjoy like a book by her favorite author or tickets to a museum exhibit or opera. Something that caters to her likes.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It never was a big deal for me. In fact, I hated getting flowers. Within a week they were gone....and nothing to remember the occasion by. A gift with pressed flowers was a better option for me.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Why are you trying to avoid giving flowers? They are always lovely at first but spoil soon. Unless there are already fresh flowers in the house, a new bouquet at graduation would be lovely.

When you have the talk with your wife, try to give her a real choice, not one that makes your opinion clear--IF you really want her opinion unaffected by yours. Start with, "would you like flowers or something else at graduation?" Go from there. 

If a person likes flowers, you cannot have too many! Sometimes they are not enough (a gift other in addition to flowers may be in order) and sometimes they are. Be thoughtful, though!


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like Pearl's idea of earrings! 

I'm thinking....why not get earrings from you and flowers from your child? That way she gets to blend in with all the other graduates AND gets something a little more special as well.

Does you wife like recieving flowers?


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Normally I'd say skip the flowers but if you know its a tradition then I'd do it. I am not a gift person but I think I would feel bad if everyone got flowers and I didn't, the public element changes things. Is this a new thing? When I graduated I don't remember anyone getting flowers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with the earings idea. Why not buy her a nice little piece of jewelry. Look at what she wears, if it's white gold or yellow gold, then look at the style, is it big and dangly or small and dainty, then buy something accordingly. 

Then she will have something to keep.

You could also buy her flowers.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Snooring, this is a personal preference for women... I personally am SO INTO flowers and wouldn't mind getting them all the time. I think it's romantic. 

So if you feel she'd like them, buy them on graduation and also give her a card saying how awesome she is and how proud of her you are. Or you could gift her with someone else. Oh and jewelry is always nice too!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Snooring said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I gave my wife flowers for our aniversary last month and mothers day last weekend. I am not into flower guy so it was much work to do those 2 events so I thought I will have to take a flowers break a bit.


Oh please. You place a call to a florist. How hard is that? Or if that is too much go to 1800flowers.com.




> But, now she wil be graduating on Friday, during graduations people (family and friends) usually give flowers on this day. I really do not want to give more flowers (is like after every 2 or one moth--flowers) but at the same time I feel like she will be hurt if I will not give flowers since every body who will be graduating will have flowwers and she will not have.
> 
> I would like to have womens opinion about this. If you were you graduating and your man not giving you flowers, will you be mad? On the graduation date, me and our child are only people who will attend the graduation therefore I am only one who can give flowers. If not what would be other meaningful gift for such an event?


If getting your wife flowers is the most of your troubles, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

my wife always loves flowers, but for me it feels like too many flowers can start to feel like I'm phoning it in. for special occasions I try to take it to the next level. get her a massage, mani/pedi or a day at the spa - she has worked hard so now she gets to do something for herself. Or jewelry is great because it lasts and she will always have it to remember you and that day.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

What does SHE like?


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not into flowers and hubby knows that. How about giving her something else such as a balloon or a teddy with a graduation hat and outfit?


----------

